# Cleveland Metroparks fishing report



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

FYI, just in time for the kick-off of the steelhead season the Cleveland Metroparks Rocky River fishing report will be updated weekly again (Sept-May). The report is only updated monthy in summer. There is some information about the FREE Steelhead Expo coming up on October 3rd at the Rocky River Nature Center in the report:

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

I don't plan to post the link to the report on here regularly, so you may choose to subscribe the RSS feed if you want to check in with us weekly as the season progresses.

Mike


----------

